# My experiment with IBS treatment



## Shh

I am not a doctor, but a patient of IBS ( Irritable Bowel Syndrome) since 20 years.
Let me jot down my positive experiences with some medicines ( steroid & Ayurveda ) if it helps some one.

Generally since birth I had a constipated constitution.
Sometimes used to clear bowels once in 2 to 3 days, sometimes daily once that's the max freq
of course until and unless I faced some rare bouts of dysentery due to some external causes once or twice a year.
This part of my life didn't have IBS.

In my later teens (17 and above) IBS started without my knowledge.

My symptoms were....
Though I have cleared my bowel in the morning, again another Bowel movement
1. when tensed specially during exam days ( thrice a day, great change for me )
2. after having a glass of warm milk, even if I already had my bowels cleared in the morning
3. after heavy breakfast or a sure one within half an hour after lunch.
4. after a walk/cycling/running.

Gradually even without any tension or nervousness on relaxed day I started running to loo thrice a day

I started smoking since when I was 18 years old.
Contrary to the popular belief smoking helped in controlling my frequent bowel movements and bowel movement reduced to once a day on a relaxing day.
However the above numbered actions kept on my urge for motion as usual.

Gradually, after few years of smoking I was back to IBS with 3 to 4 even 5 times a day on even a relaxing day.

I never had dysentery like motion(unless external reason), only the first motion of the day was hard and the rest were softer but in shape.
Even while in the mid of the road sometimes all of a sudden I have to drop down into public loos (Sulabh sauchalay) to attend call of nature.
This became frequent.

In the meanwhile (in my 30s) I was diagnosed with some other ailment in another organ and was prescribed prednisone for 1 month and tapering it down throughout the 2nd month. Pls do not take this medicine without doctor's advise. Its a steroid. I had stopped smoking in between for 10 months after 18 yrs of continuous smoking.
This 2 months dose cured my disease for almost one year 3 months. I never felt the IBS during this period. Motions being once daily.

After this I started smoking and IBS also started as a trusted accompany
Walking after meals made it worse, walking most of the time turned to hurrying for loo.
Along with the above 4 symptoms this time I had..

5. bloating
6. flatulence ( any time, any where even while driving/riding bikes )
7. the urgency of clearing increased, holding/retaining capacity decreased.
8. occasional oesophagus burnings/ heart burnings (acidity)

In the meanwhile my search & studies for IBS, IBD, colitis went on for alternate medicines.
Self prescribed

Diarex & Himcospaz both Himalayan Drugs &
Triphala-Gugulu tablets from Patanjali ( Ramdev )

Dosage- Hit & trial and some studies as I am not a doctor in any type of medicines

Diarex 2Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after lunch,
Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after dinner,

Triphala-Gugulu 2 tablets before sleeping ( gap between dinner & sleeping atleast 30 min )

After 1 month Himcospaz was reduced to 2 + 1 ball each time.
Diarex 1 tab after after lunch and no diarex at night.
Triphala-gugulu - 1 Tab
This change I made after observing my progress.

This started working wonders after 1 week of starting my doses.
So reduced after 1 month.
Went on for 4 months this way, IBS/Spasmic colon seemed to disappear.
After 4 months suddenly I stopped all these medicines as I was confident.
(I think this is where doctor's consultation and experience is required, tapering medicines and correct dosage)

IBS re-started with all the above symptoms

Consulted medicine specialist and then Gastroenterologist in one of the most famous and busy gastroenterology hospitals of India.
Hearing my 20 years gastro enteric history and remission with the steroid prednisone, both had guessed Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD).
Both suggested and so went through endoscopy of stomach,
Colonoscopy(till terminal Ileum),
Segmental Biopsy of colon.
Liver Function test,
Renal test,
Complete blood profile.

Results came out,
I saw everything normal in colonoscopy and only colitis in biopsy.
Doctors too ruled out everything and remark after seeing all my report was
I am suffering from IBS, Irritable Bowel Syndrome.
They didn't feel I need any medicine for the degree of colitis I have, neither did he prescribe.
Its not ulcerative colitis
Concluded IBS is psychological.

Now I feel I will continue with

Diarex & Himcospaz both Himalayan Drugs &
Triphala-Gugulu tablets from Patanjali ( Ramdev )

but will consult some ayurvedic doctor for correct dosage and follow up dosage.

I am going for these medicines and dosage as I have another successful example.
One of my very close relative (just age above 75 ) had the same symptoms.
His bowel clearance urgency was more aggressive may be due to old age too.
Only he is a non-smoker through out his life.

Gastroenterologist concluded that his case is due to aging, degenerative condition.
I had prescribed him the same medicines,
but a bit lower dosage..

Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after lunch,
Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 1 balls after dinner,

Triphala-Gugulu 1 tablets before sleeping ( gap between dinner & sleeping atleast 30 min )

Slowly tapering this dosage.

( sorry I don't remember the in between tapered dosage)

Recent past dosage

Himcospaz 1 ball after lunch,
Himcospaz 1 ball after dinner, per day

Finally now he is having only
Himcospaz 1 ball after dinner per day.

He has started this course 6 months ago and continuing this till today patiently unlike me.
His frequency of spasmic colon clearance ( IBS ) diminished from daily to weekly to monthly.
Now since last 2 months he is free of IBS or sudden spasmic colon.

But as usual I don't know how long to continue though planning to reduce Himcospaz to 1 ball per day now.

From my experience what I found that there is hope if we can get 
University qualified and experienced ayurvedic doctors for effective use of these medicines.

-- An experimenting impatient patient.


----------



## Akn1965

Very good post.Thanks shh.


----------



## Barney71

Nice detailed post! I actually find those symptoms that you had very popular for basically everyone with IBS, except for that walking/cycling never intensified my problems, actually it has even helped, same as proper gym work out - not too heavy, but also not too light has significantly helped me. Eating too much for breakfast, dinner etc also milk, cottage cheese and anxiety/stress periods are actually devastating for me, especially I've found stress to be the key indicator as I can restrain myself from eating and keeping diet in check, but stress is something that is very hard to fight against as it is subconscious.


----------



## Akn1965

Now I'm going to take these remedies in a trial basis.


----------



## Vivek2k5mnnit

I tried these medicines ..did not worked for me...
I tried flex seed..refaximin(relief for one month only)...other antibiotics...honeopathy.. no relief
One thing..that i have dark loose brown stool in the morning..but only once...gas bloating pain throughout the day...is it normal symptoms for ibs?


----------



## Akn1965

2 tablets of diarex at a time works as dependable antidiarrhoeals.


----------

